# Disappointing Start into DTM Season for Audi Sport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 2010 DTM season opener at the Hockenheimring did not go according to plan for title defender Audi: several punctures and a tactical error deprived the brand from Ingolstadt of a possible victory. In the end, Audi had to settle for places five to eight after three consecutive triumphs. 
* Full Story *


----------

